# uarus breeding



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

so I have finally given my uarus a good chance to breed. they are all alone in my 210g. they have laid eggs many times, but have always been eaten within a day or so. The eggs were laid on wednesday night. has anyone got any tips? should I remove the parents should I remove the fry when they hatch? any help would be great


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You can't remove the parents..as Jarvis feed their babies off their slime coat like discus.
Let them keep trying until they decide to raise. As they get more mature they will try. Maybe the eggs aren't fertile yet. The males mature later than the females.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275042,-122.835534


----------

